# LINUX-LOGO

## mek

hello people !!

sono in gentoo da 2 giorni ma già sento che è nato un vero amore.. una delle cose che però mi manca di DEBIAN è il fantastico LINUX_LOGO ASCII del boot.. voi ne avete visti in giro di gentoo ? se non c' è ci mettiamo a farlo ?? intanto beccatevi sto bg di [HCS]SmartArt  !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

c'è basta che emergi linux-logo.

Anche se non è bello come quelo debian  :Sad: 

----------

## mek

sì, l' avevo emerso prima di tutto! parlavo proprio di questo... creiamo un logo in ascii che sia (quasi) all' altezza di quello debian??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *mek wrote:*   

> hello people !!
> 
> sono in gentoo da 2 giorni ma già sento che è nato un vero amore.. una delle cose che però mi manca di DEBIAN è il fantastico LINUX_LOGO ASCII del boot.. voi ne avete visti in giro di gentoo ? se non c' è ci mettiamo a farlo ??

 

qualche ragazzaccio ci ha già pensato:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2972

producendo come risultato questo (thanks Roderik):

```

       __q@@@@m_

     _q@@@@@@@@@@_

    _@@@@@@@@@@@@@@m

   q@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@_

  _@@@@@@@@@@##@@@@@@@h

  @@@@@@@@@@@ ##@@@@@@@@_

  7##@@@@@@@___@@@@@@@@@@,

    ####@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

      ####@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

       q@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@#W

      q@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@/

    _@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@#@@

   q@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@#@##^

  m#@@@@@@@@@@@@@@#@#W

_q@@@@@@@@@@@@@#@#*>  

  p@@@@@@@@@@@#@##%

   _##@@@@@##@#@#g

     _#@@@@@@#@@

       _p@@@@q 

```

personalmente non mi piace e prima di scoprirlo ne avevo fatto uno, ma avrebbe bisogno di un po' di ritocchi...  :Smile: 

 *mek wrote:*   

> intanto beccatevi sto bg di [HCS]SmartArt  !! 

 

Se mi chiami Peach va bene lo stesso  :Smile: 

c'è anche la versione a 1024x768

e come dicevo ne sto elaborando mentalmente uno dark  :Smile: 

----------

## mek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se mi chiami Peach va bene lo stesso 
> 
> 

 

okay okay, ma metterò cmq [HCS] davanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

ok amore    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jdoe

non ho capito di cosa state parlando...

di questo?

```

[0;35;40m                                           .

[0;35;40m     .vir.                                d$b

[0;35;40m  .d$$$$$$b.    .cd$$b.     .d$$b.   d$$$$$$$$$$$b  .d$$b.      .d$$b.

[0;35;40m  $$$$( )$$$b d$$$()$$$.   d$$$$$$$b Q$$$$$$$P$$$P.$$$$$$$b.  .$$$$$$$b.

[0;35;40m  Q$$$$$$$$$$B$$$$$$$$P"  d$$$PQ$$$$b.   $$$$.   .$$$P' `$$$ .$$$P' `$$$

[0;35;40m    "$$$$$$$P Q$$$$$$$b  d$$$P   Q$$$$b  $$$$b   $$$$b..d$$$ $$$$b..d$$$

[0;35;40m   d$$$$$$P"   "$$$$$$$$ Q$$$     Q$$$$  $$$$$   `Q$$$$$$$P  `Q$$$$$$$P

[0;35;40m  $$$$$$$P       `"""""   ""        ""   Q$$$P     "Q$$$P"     "Q$$$P"

[0;35;40m  `Q$$P"                                  """

[0;37;40m

This is \n (\s \m \r) \t

```

nel file /etc/issue?

John

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e come dicevo ne sto elaborando mentalmente uno dark 

 

Grande!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ma lo stai facendo per far contento me (visto il commento all'altro tuo lavoro)?  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grande!!! 
> 
> Ma lo stai facendo per far contento me (visto il commento all'altro tuo lavoro)? 

 

si e no...

diciamo che personalmente preferisco sfondi scuri, ho notato anche che la maggior parte della gente evita sfondi chiari... quindi è un po' come dire: lo faccio perchè se ne sente il bisogno  :Razz: 

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> non ho capito di cosa state parlando...
> 
> di questo?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per poterlo inserire come faccio, creo un file /etc/issue e ci copio l'ascii art qui sopra ?

----------

## dEiMoS_EoT

 *mek wrote:*   

> hello people !!
> 
> sono in gentoo da 2 giorni ma già sento che è nato un vero amore.. una delle cose che però mi manca di DEBIAN è il fantastico LINUX_LOGO ASCII del boot.. voi ne avete visti in giro di gentoo ? se non c' è ci mettiamo a farlo ?? intanto beccatevi sto bg di [HCS]SmartArt  !! 

 

scusa...stai parlando dell'ondina che appare quando si avvia il pc, all'interno del log????

e un OT, ma x installarlo su debian qual'e' il comando????

----------

## almafer

ciao mio prediletto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maur8

Scusate ma poi non si è più detto come copiare il logo postato nel file /etc/issue: sul mio portatile causa un etc-update incauto ho azzerato il file in questione. Se qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da postare il suo....  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

